
Do more popular people shy away from controversial Facebook discussions? - ColinWright
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2014/02/do-more-popular-people-shy-away-from-controversial-facebook-discussions.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
flavmartins
Most Facebook controversial posts aren't invitations for discussions, but
biased rants.

Discussions almost never really take place. Most people don't know how to be
objective.

You can make all of the arguments you want with every piece of evidence
supporting it, yet most people are so entrenched in their way of thinking that
they still refuse to really look at issues objectively. Even when slammed in
the face with the truth, they'll generally find some weak straw man argument
to still retreat to in order to maintain their biased point of view.

